# PR. How long before turning



## cpmech425 (Jan 24, 2016)

My son and I cast 2 PR blanks last night at 5:00.  Just took them out of the mold and so far so good.  How long before we can turn them?  We put them in a styrofoam cooler with a light bulb to keep them warm in the shop overnight.  It seems it worked.  Thanks. Brian


----------



## H2O (Jan 24, 2016)

If they are hard, you can turn them. Try tapping them together, there should be a high tone rather than a clunk sound. I've turned mine as early as 3 hrs. after pouring in the summer.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 24, 2016)

Go ahead and turn one. If that goes well, turn the other.


----------



## cpmech425 (Jan 24, 2016)

We just turned one of the blanks we made. The turning well and the pencil turned out ok.  We put airsoft BBs in the pour but had to make the pencil really fat.  My son is happy with it and that's all that counts.  I would call our first attempt successful.   Brian


----------

